# Methods for strapping cataraft frame/tubes



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

So I have seen all sorts of methods for attaching the frame in tubes. What are your preferred versions and why.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I replaced all my straps this year on Supercat. I felt the 1" straps looked too small in the 2" d-rings. Additionally, I wanted the straps to stay tighter when trailering. I went with Down River's 1.5" straps (I liked the silver color of their 4" straps) and the new cam buckle they are using, along with the wider webbing, really seem to be holding everything nice and tight. I also added a second strap to the middle d-rings so they are V'ing to two crossbars instead of running directly up to the frame. The opposing pull means I don't need to go around and tighten each one a second time.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

I also use the 1.5 inch straps from DRE. What is your method for attaching the inside bottom D rings?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I use all NRS one inch straps. I've tried several brands, and the NRS seem to hold up the best without the ends unraveling and getting difficult to thread through the cam buckle. One trick someone showed me years ago that I always use is to run the strap under the frame, then thread the end up through the back opening in the cam buckle, around the frame again, then through the D-ring, then back to the cam buckle. This "locks" the strap and prevents the strap from slipping when you tighten it. I know some folks like to do a sort of crisscross strap on the front and back of the frame for a snug diagonal pull. I've never tried that myself. I do run the straps for my center, inside D-rings up and over the lower side rail, up and around the top side rail and back. This seems to give a really tight pull.
Lots of ways to " skin a cat" so to speak. Cats are definitely strap intensive beasts.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

rsmiller said:


> I also use the 1.5 inch straps from DRE. What is your method for attaching the inside bottom D rings?


Well, I'm still thinking about that. I used the 1.5" straps front and back to attach to the nearest point of the top frame. I was going to use the same straps in the middle but had already spent $160 on straps and just used the same 1" 1 footers I already owned.


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

*cat straps*

The advantage of the wider straps are that they provide more surface area on the tubes. Still I think that the main issue with a cataraft straping is pulling the dry straps out from under the frame and burning the coating off. Please get them wet, or better yet, let some air out, and push the tube away from the frame and pull them through. For more information on what the hardest duty a raft does on any river trip, have a look at this web site.


----------

